# Determine if my DVD Burner is Single or Dual layer...



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

...I bought a new burner about a month ago, didn't really pay any attention to the specs, and I don't really feel like opening the case to get a model number.

Is there any easy way to determine if it's a dual layer burner...oh, and to make this more difficult...windows isn't installed on this machine, it's running Linux (Ubuntu)

I'm going to have to open the box and get serial numbers aren't I?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Download Nero Info Tool from this page, it'll tell you all you want to know about your drive.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The model of the drive should be displayed somewhere in Linux or on the screens during POST. I guess you could also do a DOS boot disk with Nero Info Tool. Or open it up.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Interesting tool John.

One thing I noticed that's very odd, I just ran it on my windows machine, and apparently, my DVD burner can burn DVD+R DL and DVD-R DL but it can only read DVD-R DL...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Show us the screen, that doesn't sound right. Are you sure you're not looking in the wrong column, the check marks are to the left. Here's mine.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

I must have a different version...they ARE on the right on mine...and I was reading it as though they were on the left.

Bad GUI design.

The burner in my windows box can't do DL at all


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

But my windows laptop can Read +/- DL and write +DL

That makes sense.

Now I just have to figure out the Linux box.


----------

